# coral 660 and 680



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

8O Hi I am looking at buying either a 660 or 680 we dont know which one yet but I think its going to be a 660 I've just been to the NEC to look at them and now im having to go back again for a second look We've got a Hymer 644 which is now 8 years old and to replace it is going to cost £62000 the adria 660 at £39000 seems to good to be true as it looks really good but is it whats the catch how good are they will we regret not having another A class or the hymer quality please help us decide thanks 8O


----------



## 99187 (May 13, 2006)

Yes, you will regret the loss of space! & also the quality of the fittings & build, We had a new (2005) 660sp last year at £36.500 inc zip awning, roof a/c etc. We found that three of us, inc 16 yr old son had to do a shuffle when ever we wanted to cook or use the loo! we P/Xed it with 3000 miles on the clock in May this year for a 2001 Pilote Galaxy 44 'A' class which was £31,000 & we had to pay an additional £2000 to change! so don't make the same expensive mistake we made! cos by the time you find out it will be too late! Also getting into & out of the fixed bed at the back is a real pain, especially at night! the step is never where you think it is!!

I see now on the other thread that you have ordered! DO make sure it is right for you.

Cheers
Geoff W
Bristol


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

We own a 660sp and are very happy with it. I think that there will always be a couple of points that you might want to change but we should all buy the outer shell and design the inside to our own need and requirements. ( if only !!  ) Adria is very well made and we are on our 4th one now and would buy another.
Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

